# MK 13 für GTX480



## SESOFRED (30. März 2010)

*MK 13 für GTX480*

Hi,

da ich mir eine GTX 480 bestellt habe und diese direkt umbauen möchte hätte ich eine Frage zur Kühlung.
Hatte ursprünglich vor das Referenzdesign mit einem Zusatzlüfter zu kühlen 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Grafikkarten-Lüfter - Zalman ZM-SC100

http://gallery.techarena.in/data/513/Img_413.jpg
indem ein Lüfter auf den Metallkühler kühle Luft bläst.
Bin aber davon abgekommen da ich bedenken habe ob ich mit der Aktion die Karte wesentlich leiser bekomme.

Nun mein neuer Plan:
Den Referenzkühler gegen den MK 13 zu tauschen.
Habe mir schon diverse Bilder angeschaut http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...arte/Test/bildergalerie/?iid=1270623&vollbild und musste feststellen das bei der GTX 480 gar keine Klebekühler für die Rams benutzt wurden sondern lediglich die Metallplatte vom Referenzkühler.
Wenn dem so wäre ist es ja easy den Kühler zu wechseln.

Könnt Ihr das bestätigen? 

Oder habe ich da was übersehen?

Reicht zur Kühlung ein 120 Lüfter oder besser 2?

Dann noch eine Frage an die Moderatoren ist es möglich die GTX 480 mit dem MK13 zu testen? Oder erscheint ein Test im neuen Heft?

Vielen Vielen dank an alle im Voraus.

Euer Sesofred


----------



## Neander (30. März 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*



> gar keine Klebekühler für die Rams benutzt wurden sondern lediglich die Metallplatte vom Referenzkühler.


Ist bei einer ATI HD 4870 im Referenzdesign genauso. Dürfte deshalb auch bei der GTX 480 keine Probleme geben.


> Reicht zur Kühlung ein 120 Lüfter oder besser 2?


Zwei sind bei dem Hitzkopf von Fermi einfach Pflicht mit einem würde ich gar nicht erst anfangen, zu mal du ja auch die Metallplatte kühlen musst und mit einem Lüfter nicht die ganze Karte abdecken kannst.


----------



## FortunaGamer (30. März 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Der MK 13 ist eine richtig gute Wahl. Ich würde dir dazu raten zwei Lüfter auf den Kühler zuschrauben. Da hast du genug Leistung und kannst die Lüfter langsam drehen lassen.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (30. März 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Es gibt schon einen kurzen Test auf pcgh.de.

Musst mal die Suche benutzen.


----------



## SESOFRED (30. März 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Euch beiden schon mal vielen Dank!

Habe gerade den Kühler bestellt denke das das Bundle gut ist.

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Prolimatech » Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

Dann bleiben ja nur noch die Fragen an die Moderatoren bzw. PCGH übrig
und ob es schwer ist so einen Kühler zu tauschen?

@ der Dudelsack

Habe ja alle meine Infos aus den Test nur sind da keine Temps angegeben.
Im Letzten Heft ist ja auch der Test aber auch ( natürlich) ohne GTX480.


----------



## Malk (30. März 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Hier, der Link wird dir weiterhelfen: 
Prolimatech MK-13: VGA-Kühler mit Kompatibilität für Geforce GTX 480 im Kurztest

Da sie das Teil scon raufgebaut haben aber noch keien Werte dazgeschrieeben haben wird der Test wohl im Heft erscheinen.

Edit: Ups, das passiert wenn man Tabs öffnet und erst spät drauf antwortet


----------



## j-d-s (30. März 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Im Kommentarfred für den Kurztest habe ich schon gefragt und wurde in dieses Unterforum weiterverwiesen, daher meine Frage: Brauch ich neben MK-13, 2 Lüftern und der Graka noch irgendwas, um die Drehzahl zu regeln (da wurde was von Adapter geredet) oder reicht es, einfach die beiden Lüfter ans NT anzuschließen?

Ich habe nämlich, genauso wie Sensofred, vor, ne GTX 480 + MK 13 zu kaufen .


----------



## oxoViperoxo (30. März 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Ich hätte dazu auch mal eine Frage. Und zwar hat die Grafikkarte ja einen anschluss für den Lüfter (Referenzdesign) und wenn man den Kühler wechselt ist dieser ja frei. Kann man einen normal 120mm daran anschließen, bzw wenn ja auch 2? Frage das, weil ich den Zotac Nitro habe und da alles über Graka managen kann, Takt, Lüfterdrehzahl etc.


----------



## GoZoU (30. März 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*



j-d-s schrieb:


> Im Kommentarfred für den Kurztest habe ich schon gefragt und wurde in dieses Unterforum weiterverwiesen, daher meine Frage: Brauch ich neben MK-13, 2 Lüftern und der Graka noch irgendwas, um die Drehzahl zu regeln (da wurde was von Adapter geredet) oder reicht es, einfach die beiden Lüfter ans NT anzuschließen?
> 
> Ich habe nämlich, genauso wie Sensofred, vor, ne GTX 480 + MK 13 zu kaufen .



Prinzipiell ist beim MK-13 alles dabei, was man benötigt - abgesehen von Lüftern natürlich. Wenn du die Lüfter allerdings regeln möchtest, dann brauchst du auch etwas, das sie regeln kann . 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## j-d-s (30. März 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Aber wenn die Lüfter auch bei voller Drehzahl leise sind, brauch sie ja nicht regeln .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. März 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

PMW-Lüfter kann man direkt ans PCB hängen und steuern, klar.


----------



## j-d-s (31. März 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

PMW-Lüfter?


----------



## Fl_o (31. März 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Das heist ja eigentlich
PWM Lüfter und infos findest du hier


----------



## j-d-s (31. März 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Ganz toller Link .


----------



## oxoViperoxo (31. März 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Also würde gerne über einen Adapter, 2 dieser hier dran hängen: 

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL9 PWM - 92mm White LED

ggf. auch 4 Stück. Meinste das ist dann auch noch drin? Von der Stromversorgung aus?


----------



## Iruwen (16. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> PMW-Lüfter kann man direkt ans PCB hängen und steuern, klar.


 
Ist das ein Standardstecker an den z.B. dieser Adapter passen würde? Der sieht so schmal aus.


----------



## Star_KillA (16. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

eine fernünftige steuerung mit 2 3 adrigen Lüftern tuts auch


----------



## Iruwen (16. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Ich hab keine Mainboard- oder Netzteilanschlüsse frei deshalb wäre der Anschluss an die Grafikkarte selbst optimal.


----------



## Star_KillA (16. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

wäre aber nicht konfortabel weil entweder das ist so ein komischer 2 pin oder 4 pin und dann brauchst du so einen adapter
edit : sieht man hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rctic-cooling-twin-turbo-auf-hd4850-4850-.jpg


----------



## Iruwen (16. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Was sieht man da? Den Lüfteranschluss der GTX 480 sieht man hier.
Das Bild hab ich vorher selbst nicht gesehen, da erkennt man den Anschluss besser. Dann sollte es mit so einem Adapter kein Problem sein da direkt zwei Lüfter dranzuhängen. Geilo <3


----------



## Star_KillA (16. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

2 anschlüsse ???


----------



## drbeckstar (28. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

der MK13 wurde von Prolimatech zurückgezogen und soll NICHT mit der GTX480 betrieben werden. News hab auch den mk13 allerdings gerade noch auf einer gtx260 und samstag kommt die gtx480 (hoffentlich) und ich werde das teil da nicht draufbauen bei den sachen die man im netz hört. Finds iwie schade denn pcgh hätte das auch auffallen müssen weil das problem bei JEDER gtx480 auftritt und sie das ja getestet haben. Und das problem lässt sich nicht leugnen denn caseking hat alle bundles mit mk13 und gtx480 aus dem sortiment genommen.Und ganz ehrlich auf iwelches basteln damit der kühler hält hab ich bei einer 500euro teuern graka keine lust.

mfg euer dr.

Ist mein erster beitreg hier also seit lieb zu mir


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Wir haben es intern getestet und stehen seit Tagen mit Prolimatech sowie mit Caseking in Verbindung. Warum wohl hat Caseking die Bundles raus genommen?


----------



## drbeckstar (28. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

ISt ja schön in eurem test der mich dazu geracht hat das ding zu kaufen habt ihr nichts erwähnt und das ist scheise weil ich diesen kühler für die gtx480 gekauft habe da ich euch vertraue habe. Ich latsch jeden monat zum kiosk und kauf mir die pcgh. 

Und Soll ich es riechen:" Warum wohl hat Caseking die Bundles raus genommen?"



Prolimatech MK-13: VGA-Kühler mit Kompatibilität für Geforce GTX 480 im Kurztest - Prolimatech MK-13, Test, VGA-Kühler

les selbst ob ihr das problem erwähnt habt und guck mal auf das datum. ist schön das ihr es intern macht. Klärt die leute über das problem auf denn die vertrauen euch und das waas ihr schreibt und wenn ihr das seit tagen wisst warum kommt dann keine news, aber wenn nen neuer cpu kühler mitgeliefert wird den keiner interressiert. 


Das find ich das letzte usern gegenüber die euch vertrauen schenken und eure zeitung kaufen. 

Nen kleines update hätte gereicht, ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele auf den test vertraut haben und dann einfach bitter enttäuscht werden und ich glaub da bin ich grad noch ziemlich ruhig


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Als der MK-13-Test im Heft erschien, war die GTX480 noch in weiter Ferne und da stand auch nichts bezüglich Kompatibilität oder Temperaturen. Oder sprichst du von etwas anderem?


----------



## drbeckstar (28. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

ich mein nicht den test im heft sondern den auf der hp (siehe link) und der ist vom 28.3 und jetzt haben wir den 28.4 das nennst du ein paar tage  der burner..... genauso würde mich interessieren wie ihr mit dem mk-13 auf 42 °C / 73 °C kommt ? wenn überall erfahrungberichte mit über 100°C rumschwirren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Du solltest vll den Test auch lesen 


> Verwendete Grafikkarte: HD 5850 @ 900/2.400 MHz bei 1,15 Volt (Standard: 725/2.000 MHz bei 1,09 Volt)
> Temperatur (GPU/VRMs): 42 °C / 73 °C


In dem Artikel wird einzig benannt, dass der MK-13 zu einer GTX 480 kompatibel ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## drbeckstar (28. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

jo sry das habsch wirklich überlesen   Bin total im gtx480 wahn


----------



## FloH 31 (28. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Hoffentlich erscheint zeitnah nen vernünftiger Kühler - würde gerne die Referenz"turbine" gegen was leiseres eintauschen.^^


----------



## oxoViperoxo (28. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Die Karte ist einfach nen Flop. Deswegen passt vorne und hinten nichts.


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

stimmt leider 
aber die hersteller sind noch weit enfernt eine gute Karte zu basteln die mit 1 Gpu alle spiele packt


----------



## BlackX (29. April 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/98922-impressionen-grafikkartenumbau-gtx-480-mk-13-a.html#post1769330


----------



## emre76 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK 13 für GTX480*

Empfehle es nicht.


----------

